# Surge Hunt



## Pipoy (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi. Im just new here  

I live in Orange County and this is my 3rd week driving for Uber and almost a year driving with Lyft.

Here in OC Uber minimum pay is only 2.40$ while Lyft 3.50$. As per experience Uber is much busier compared to Lyft. Sometimes you have to "pray" to get a ping from Lyft, while Uber the longest I waited for was 10mins to get a ping.

I have a few questions and if you have some tips appreciate it if you could share it...

Question 1:
- Do you pickup passenger even without the surge? I've spoken to other Uber drivers here in OC and most of them said that they just wait for surges before turning On with Uber and while waiting for it they are Online with Lyft. 

Question 2:
- Does the surge really works? I had one incident that I accepted the ride on a 1.3x surge but when the trip was completed Uber only paid me the base fare. I did complain with Uber but they told me that when I accepted the ride there was NO surge. I don't want to jump into conclusions, but can they manipulate the fare?

Question 3 (a bit off topic):
- Do you do switching? Do you turn both Lyft and Uber ON? If you get a request from both, and considering no Prime Time or Surge -which one do you accept? 

Thank you and I hope I could learn a lot from you guys!


----------

